# Does anyone find their hamsters dont get up till late



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,i've got a syrian and two roborovski hamsters & i find that if i leave them to wake up themselves at night then they dont get up much before 10pm,which is no good as we have to be up by 7am so can't stay up till 2 or 3 in the morning handling them and letting them run free before putting them in their exercise balls.The robo's i dont let free-i just handle them in the bath tub for twenty mins before letting them run around in the ball for twenty mins.

Do you find your hamsters whatever species they are dont wake up till late?What do you do about this?Do you wake them up earlier in the evening like 7pm or is that too early to wake hamsters up.

I'm planning to get a further couple of robo's so have thought perhaps its best i start then waking the robo's first about 7pm & handling each pair in the bath tub so they cant escape for twenty mins & then let them run in their ball twenty mins before putting them away and waking the syrian hamster to get him out.

Do syrian hamsters need to be allowed out of their cages for a longer period of time than robo's?to spend interacting with them.Dont they need longer to run free as well as being handled and then finally go in their ball until say you're ready for bed.

I feel robo's arent that keen on being handled for long periods of time so dont need to be kept out of the cage as long as a syrian.Whereas a syrian needs more time out of its cage.

What are your views on these issues?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Robos, syrians, dwarfs or chinese, they all need equal out of cage time (as much as you can manage), whether thats being held or free ranging (if safe) or in their playballs. As far as getting up late goes Ive never actually tried this method (since Im a night owl) but if you can wake them up for some attention a few minutes earlier than they usually get up, then when they are used to that time wake them a few minutes earlier than that untill they are used to naturally waking up at a more convenient time, apparently that does work, although as I said its not something Ive tried and you still cant wake them up too early (I would say not before it goes dark).


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hamsters are nocturnal, but given a little time they will adjust to being woken up a little earlier. They will learn that, say, 7 pm is time to wake up, and get used to being active at this time! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I find mine are OK if I give them enough warning that it's time to come out of their cage. So if I need to get them up at 7pm, then I would ensure the light was on in that room by 6.45pm, maybe rattle their cage door lightly or put in some food or water. I find they usually get up to explore the noise, or hide the food and are ready to play about 10 mins later.

They don't like coming straight out, but as long as they have had a snack, drink and visited their toilet corner, they don't seem to mind that it's a little earlier than they are used to.

Having said that, half of mine are up now and running around their cages, I think I woke them up making my dinner :lol:


----------



## Cheryl 0278 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello!

I've got a hamster and he wakes up sooooo late ( 10 or 11 PM)!!!! :001_smile: 
I know that it's bad to wake up a hamster when he wants to sleep, but sometimes I do that, for example when I want to clean his cage.
The best thing to do is just let them sleep...
Maybe if you don't turn on the light and don't make noise in the room, your hamsters will get up earlier?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got 4 syrians and they are more active during the day than at night. They get fed at night so once they have had a nosey at what's for dinner they just go back to sleep.


----------



## Cheryl 0278 (Apr 5, 2011)

you're lucky ! you can see your hamster all day!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Bobby wakes up whenever I come in the room <3


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My hamsters all tend to wake up to see what i am doing when ever i am near their cages. Either they are all really nosey or i am really loud clattering and banging about the house!  :blink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> My hamsters all tend to wake up to see what i am doing when ever i am near their cages. Either they are all really nosey or i am really loud clattering and banging about the house!  :blink: :lol:


Mine do this too 
I'm sure it is because they don't want to miss out on anything haha


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I think if I remember right from when I wa a little girl that hamsters are octonal are they not?


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

My little hamster, Jimmy, comes out at all hours of the day. He's now about 2 and will get up anywhere between 9am-10pm wanting to come out. Despite this we always have a routine for him, he's just impatient


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> My little hamster, Jimmy, comes out at all hours of the day. He's now about 2 and will get up anywhere between 9am-10pm wanting to come out. Despite this we always have a routine for him, he's just impatient


well mine definately only did the night shift! he were in my bedroom and used to keep me awake all night


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think if I remember right from when I wa a little girl that hamsters are octonal are they not?


They're crepuscular; up at dawn and dusk mostly.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Maisy tends to wake up whenever she realises her food dish has been filled :lol: easy way to wake her up when I want to


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My two hamsters are still asleep now lol.
Give them another half hour and they'll probably be up.


----------



## Toni watkins (Nov 22, 2015)

I got my roboroski hamsters when they were 8 weeks old. They slept during the day and we're most active at 5 am which was a big problem for me as I had to get up for school at 7 am. They woke up around 10pm until 6am, I started to wake them up at 9pm. I know you shouldn't wake a hamster up but they didn't seem that bothered, everyday at 9pm I'd let them out just to run around the room and it took ages to catch them so they were out until 10 ish. By doing this they got worn out and would sleep earlier. Now my hamsters are awake in the day at like 6 pm. I think if you gradually start to change their awakening time they will adapt and get up earlier.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Toni watkins said:


> I got my roboroski hamsters when they were 8 weeks old. They slept during the day and we're most active at 5 am which was a big problem for me as I had to get up for school at 7 am. They woke up around 10pm until 6am, I started to wake them up at 9pm. I know you shouldn't wake a hamster up but they didn't seem that bothered, everyday at 9pm I'd let them out just to run around the room and it took ages to catch them so they were out until 10 ish. By doing this they got worn out and would sleep earlier. Now my hamsters are awake in the day at like 6 pm. I think if you gradually start to change their awakening time they will adapt and get up earlier.


This thread is over 4 years old. Check the date of the message that was last posted (it's at the bottom) so you know it's recent.


----------

